# Whats a feather leg centipede



## Deroplatys (Feb 9, 2011)

Been looking for a centipede and i've just been offered one of these, anyone know what species its likely to be?


----------



## Mez (Feb 9, 2011)

Alipes sp. - a lot were imported from Tanzania recently i believe..not a huge pede, but does shake its tail and make a hissing noise when disturbed i believe. Last time i looked Thespidershop.co.uk has some at about £13.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 9, 2011)

Alipes grandidieri..."featherleg" refers to the terminals, pictured here:












Cool little animals, they are.


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah thats great news, always wanted one of them 
I thought they were always refered to as feather_ tails_, though feather legs wold be someting else


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

Here are some Pics from Alipes crotalus.































regards
Sandro


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Sandro,

do you happen to know what separates crotalus from grandieri?  Just curious


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 11, 2011)

I've kept both A.crotalus and A.grandieri in social settings. 

A.crotalus tends to be larger with deeper red on the legs, atleast mine did. The A.grandieri I kept had yellowish-orange to orange on the legs.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting...did you ever note any aggression between tank mates?  Were you able to get offspring?


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi zonbonzovi,

So I would not recommend group housing in both species must....

And the color is not determined in these types of taxonomic characters. What is it exactly do I have only myself to read again because I lost my focus on Scolopendromorpha species ..

cheer
Sandro


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 11, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Interesting...did you ever note any aggression between tank mates?  Were you able to get offspring?




No aggression. And I had hundreds of offspring produced by about 15 different females. 

Though as a communal species I do not recommend them as I found some adults would consume all the food while others were rarely seen eating. They did tend to share burrows though. Females sometimes even held eggs for some time while other adults were in the burrows, but as soon as offspring were produced young started to become food and the young did not do well together when placed in another container.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Abraxas.  As with any 'pede, it seems that communal success is a mixed bag.  Sexing these without an SLR or scope is tough(genetalia are tiny), so this gives me hope that I may be able to get away with short-term cohabitation.

Sandro, if you happen to find the paper or link, please post or PM.  Cheers!


----------

